

DB2 Express-C for OS X out of beta? - bsg75
http://www-01.ibm.com/software/data/db2/express/

======
bsg75
"News: DB2 Express-C for Mac OS X officially released (Feb 23, 2012)"

Oddly it is the v9.5.2 level, but has January 2012 file dates in the tar.

Interesting for the (few) who are still interested in DB2 and run Macs.

------
bsg75
Apparently so: [http://www.db2teamblog.com/2012/03/db2-express-c-for-mac-
os-...](http://www.db2teamblog.com/2012/03/db2-express-c-for-mac-os-x-
now.html)

